# wheel studs



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys i got a set of itp wheels today and i need to run tapered lug nuts. i was wondering if anyone knos the stud diameter of yamaha quads and the thread pitch? thanks. just dont want to buy the wrong size


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could probably just get a decent set from mudthrowers...


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

x 2 what p425 said


----------

